# empanadas



## galcosta

Há tradução para esta comida?

São esses pastéis, que em geral sãrecheios de carne, mas pode haver de pressunto e queijo, etc.
Obrigada!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Como não é comida típica do Brasil, não creio que tenha tradução, mas vamos esperar, quém sabe. Eu acho que você está falando de algo parecido aos populares tamales mixicanos, né?

beijos.


----------



## galcosta

Não exatamene¡te Estefania. Como eu sou uma analfabeta da tecnologia  não sei como mandar um link por este meio, mas coloquei em google, imagens, empanadas, e verá o que são.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Ahhhhhhhhhh ya Galcosta, cómo no. Eso con toda certeza tiene su traducción en portugués. Lo que pasa gal, es que aquí en mi país una empanada es una cosa muy distinta a sus empanadas, aquí a esas de google se les llama pastelitos.

He aquí las empanadas de Galcosta.

Esperemos entonces la interesante respuesta.


----------



## MOC

Não é o que escrevi inicialmente. Esses aqui acho que se chamam "pastéis de (algo)."


----------



## galcosta

E se eu traduzir como "empanada" e ao lado coloco (pastel de...) ficaria bem?

Obrigada


----------



## Mangato

Estimadas Estefanía y Gal.

Las empnadas son unos productos típcos de la zona donde vivo Galicia

Las fotografías que aparecen en el enlace, es lo que aquí conocemos como empanadillas. En Portugal *pasteis de carne*
La empanada en realidad es una masa de harina estirada, de trigo, de maiz, centeno o mezcla de cereales, rellena de los más diversos productos
Las hay, de carne, de pescado, de marisco, de bacalao.....previamente cocinados con abundante cebolla, Su tamaño es variable y puede oscilar entre el tamaño de un plato, a una longitud de varios metros, tamaño excepcional, pero que puede encontrarse en algúna fiesta gastrómica popular.

La diferencia entre empanadas y empanadillas además de su tamaño, estriba en que las empanadas se cuecen en el horno y las empanadillas se fríen en aceite

Besos y estais invitadas 

Mas información de empanadas


http://empanadagallega.fiestras.com...Articulo&cid=1102609593647&pubid=979757027793



Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh ya Galcosta, cómo no. Eso con toda certeza tiene su traducción en portugués. Lo que pasa gal, es que aquí en mi país una empanada es una cosa muy distinta a sus empanadas, aquí a esas de google se les llama pastelitos.





Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Yo creo que son nuestras empanadas las que se asemejan más a un tamal mexicano.​
> 
> He aquí las empanadas de Galcosta.​
> 
> Esperemos entonces la interesante respuesta.​


 
​


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Mangato said:


> Estimadas Estefanía y Gal.
> 
> Las empnadas son unos productos típcos de la zona donde vivo Galicia
> 
> Las fotografías que aparecen en el enlace, es lo que aquí conocemos como empanadillas. En Portugal *pasteis de carne*
> La empanada en realidad es una masa de harina estirada, de trigo, de maiz, centeno o mezcla de cereales, rellena de los más diversos productos
> Las hay, de carne, de pescado, de marisco, de bacalao.....previamente cocinados con abundante cebolla, Su tamaño es variable y puede oscilar entre el tamaño de un plato, a una longitud de varios metros, tamaño excepcional, pero que puede encontrarse en algúna fiesta gastrómica popular.
> 
> La diferencia entre empanadas y empanadillas además de su tamaño, estriba en que las empanadas se cuecen en el horno y las empanadillas se fríen en aceite
> 
> Besos y estais invitadas
> 
> Mas información de empanadas
> http://empanadagallega.fiestras.com...Articulo&cid=1102609593647&pubid=979757027793​


Hola estimado colega Mangato.

Bueno, aquí tanto las empanadas como las empanadillas (en venezuela se llaman pastelitos, y son empanadas en argentinas, ésas de las fotos que me sugirió Gal) son hechas fritas. Otra cosa es que la masa con la que se elavoran las empanadas venezolanas es otra, es masa de harina de maíz, si no son de harina de maíz, son pastelitos(Vla)=empanadas(ar)=empanadillas(galizia-sp)=pastéis de X(pt)

Quedan un poco diferentes pero les garantizo que muy buenas, écheles una miradita aquí.

Un besito.

E.P.


----------



## Tomby

Poco puedo añadir a lo expuesto por Mangato. La empanada, en portugués, *empada* [espécie de pastel de massa com recheio de carne, peixe, etc.] es una cómida típica de Galicia, sabrosísima y las dimensiones son bastante mayores que la empanadilla (diminutivo de empanada), en portugués _empanadilha_ [pastel pequeno, geralmente de carne] mostrado en la respuesta #4 por nuestra simpática Estefanía.
Vean a uma foto de uma empada. La medida podría ser de 40 por 40 centímetros.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Karoly

Hola a todos
Quiero dejar mi pequeño aporte, y es que cuando estube en Brasil, recuerdo haber comido empanadas de palmitos y de choclo (milho verde creo que es alla) y las vendian en la calle con el nombre de empanadas al igual que aca en Chile. Recuerdo además que tenian forma muy similar a las empanadas que señala Estefania en la fotografia y eran fritas.
Espero te sirva de algo.

Besos a todos


----------



## Mangato

Ahora recuerdo que en las playas del Nordeste brasileiro, compraba unas "empanadillas" que llamaban *fogaças*. La ortografía me la invento. ​
Saludos a los colegas y un fin de semana estupendo para todos

MG​ ​


----------



## Zahrah

Mangato said:


> Estimadas Estefanía y Gal.
> 
> Las empnadas son unos productos típcos de la zona donde vivo Galicia
> 
> Las fotografías que aparecen en el enlace, es lo que aquí conocemos como empanadillas. En Portugal *pasteis de carne*
> La empanada en realidad es una masa de harina estirada, de trigo, de maiz, centeno o mezcla de cereales, rellena de los más diversos productos
> Las hay, de carne, de pescado, de marisco, de bacalao.....previamente cocinados con abundante cebolla, Su tamaño es variable y puede oscilar entre el tamaño de un plato, a una longitud de varios metros, tamaño excepcional, pero que puede encontrarse en algúna fiesta gastrómica popular.
> 
> La diferencia entre empanadas y empanadillas además de su tamaño, estriba en que las empanadas se cuecen en el horno y las empanadillas se fríen en aceite
> 
> Besos y estais invitadas
> 
> Olá a todos e a todas,
> 
> Obrigada, Mangato pela sua explicação sobre as "empanadas". Aqui há dias essa palavrita deu-me que pensar...
> Em Portugal também são confeccionadas as ditas "empanadilhas" (no Norte do Portugal... no Sul não tenho conhecimento) que acho que vos foram "roubadas".
> 
> Pelo que vi do "link" a empanada é mais parecida com a nossa conhecida "bola" (leia-se "bôla" e não "bóla").
> 
> O "pastel de carne" é diferente, pelo menos não é tão saboroso como a vossa "empanada"... já para não falar das famosas "hogazas" (fogaças)
> 
> Abraços a todos,
> 
> Zahrah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado Zaharah. Vc. me resolveu duas dúvidas. A primeira a *bola*, muito gostosa, que eu tenho comido en Chaves e em Braga. A segunda era a *fogaça,* ¡hogaza! que não lembrava muito bem. Eu esperimentei-ela na praia, em Maceió, Brasil, mas lâ era fritada com oleo muito forte. Acredito que oleo dendê.​
Cumprimentos​
MANGATO​¡Favor de corigir meus erros!​
Ensinar a quem não sabe e obra de caridade​


----------



## galcosta

Hola queridísimos amigos!
Gracias por sus aportes, en la semana voy a leer con atención toda esa información. Hoy estoy con poco tiempo, por lo que no voy a poder hacerlo. Que les parece? Traduzco las empanadas (arrrrgentinas!) como empanadilhas? o talvez sea mejor "empanadas" y entre paréntesis (pastéis de carne). Hoy tengo poco criterio, poco tiempo..asi estamos...
Gracias de vuelta por su ayuda


----------



## brighton rock

EMPADAS, gal

EMPADAS = empanadas

buscá en wikipedia yo lo hice y son casi iguales jaja


----------



## galcosta

Gracias Brighton!


----------



## nusa

Otra variedad de empanada es el _hornazo (recheio de enchidos e ovo cocido) _prato tipico de Salamanca em pascuas. Acho que em Portugal também há.


----------



## Zahrah

Olá a todos,

Sugiro também a expressão "empadas" apresentada pelos colegas.

Mangato: Sim, a bola e a fogaça, delícias do Norte... também gosto! Mas a fogaça de cá deve ser diferente da brasileira, a nossa vai ao forno. E também desconhecia a fogaça do Brasil, obrigada! 

Nusa: Si, claro en Portugal el "hornazo" se llama "folar". 

Abraços,

Zahrah


----------



## ka67

brighton rock said:


> EMPADAS = empanadas
> 
> buscá en wikipedia yo lo hice y son casi iguales jaja



Aqui em São Paulo, são bem diferentes. Minha experiência: 

1) em São Paulo, *empada* (ou mais comumente, *empadinha*) é um salgado que se come com a mão, assado, redondo, geralmente com recheio de palmito, de tamanho pouca coisa menor que a palma da mão, e não mais que 3 dedos de altura, feito com a chamada 'massa podre' (assim chamada por ter a qualidade de 'esfarelar' depois de pronta, motivo para muita piada aqui no Brasil). 
Quem estiver na capital paulista, pode deliciar-se com inúmeras variações no Rancho da Empada (não posso postar o link, favor procurar em um buscador qualquer).

2) *empadão* é a mesma massa, mas preparada em tamanho maior, geralmente com recheio de frango desfiado bem temperado. Pode-se encontrar em padarias (para levar para casa), mas normalmente é feito em casa. Não confundir com a 'torta de frango', cuja massa é diferente, de torta mesmo.

3) as *empanadas* que podem ser encontradas em bares e lanchonetes cujos donos são argentinos, chilenos ou descendentes, são assadas, com variados recheios, são semi-circulares e têm as bordas 'enfeitadas' (torcidas, marcadas com garfo, etc.) para diferenciar os vários sabores, costume que partilham com os pastéis (de feira).

4) *pastéis (de feira)* podem ser encontrados em quaisquer das quase 1000 feiras que acontecem toda semana somente na cidade de São Paulo. É frito (à vista do freguês), apresenta uma variedade incrível de recheios, tem o formato retangular e as bordas (ou pelo uma delas) marcada para diferenciar os sabores. A massa costuma 'inchar' ao ser frita, por isso o vendedor normalmente 'quebra' uma das pontas do pastel antes de entregá-lo para que o vapor, quentíssimo!, não queime nem a mão e nem a boca do comprador.

5) *fogazza, focaccia, fogaça* é comida italiana, e a tradicional é uma espécie de pão frito. A 'fogaça' que se vende pelo Brasil afora é, na realidade, o *calzone* (nada a ver com a palavra em espanhol!), muito similar no formato e forma de preparar à empanada citada acima, mas com a massa de pizza. 

Ufff! Que fome me deu essa história! 

Abraços, 

Karen


----------



## mijito

Mangato said:


> Obrigado Zaharah. Vc. me resolveu duas dúvidas. A primeira a *bola*, muito gostosa, que eu tenho comido en Chaves e em Braga. A segunda era a *fogaça,* ¡hogaza! que não lembrava muito bem. Eu esperimentei-ela na praia, em Maceió, Brasil, mas lâ era fritada com oleo muito forte. Acredito que oleo dendê.​Cumprimentos​MANGATO​¡Favor de corigir meus erros!​Ensinar a quem não sabe e obra de caridade​


hola necesito saber que significa "nao posso enquecer" en español


----------



## galcosta

genial e super completa a informação Karen, quendo eu for pro São Paulo, de fome, não vou morrer 

Obrigada!
Gal

Mijito, bem-vindo ao forum! Para hacer una pregunta, tenes que abrir un nuevo thread y el titulo en el caso de tu pregunta seria "não posso esquecer".  Y tenes que dar un poco del contexto en que aparece la frase. Como lo planteas seria "no puedo olvidar", pero falta informacion para saber si es exactamente esto. Saludos, Gal.


----------

